# Point to both 119 and 110 ?



## pk-rr (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

I am getting ready to install Dish PVR 721. Currently my two dishes point to satellite 119 and 148 (dish 500 does not point to 110 at this time).

I read somewhere that I will not be able to download PVR software update and 9 day program guide unless I am pointing to 110. Is that for fact? Or will I get everything I need from 119 and 148.

I would hate to climb out there to skew my dish unless absolutely necessary.

Thanks
PK

P.S. Great forum, will post a full 721 review as soon as I am up an running.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

That is a fact that 110 is where you get the initial 721 software download and that is where the 9 day guide comes from. I think you will get a 2 day guide off 119..
Not sure about 148, but I know someone on this site who lives in Alaska took his 721 to a dealer for the software download..
Bad way for Dish to do this since some areas (Alaska, can't see 110 without a much larger dish)


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I am the poor schmuck in Alaska without a 110 feed. I can confirm that it works to hook up to 110 (I had to do it at a dealer who has a large dish), do the download then take it home. At home I only have access to 119. I had to do a NVM reset and check switch to get it working once home as it seemed very confused at first. Everything seems to be going ok except for some of the relativly minor problems with timers and the like.


----------

